# Ratings are just another scam!



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Take a look at this weeks partner reviews for two of us this week. Same city! Totally unacceptable. One says that 4.21 is above average and the other says that 4.77 is below average. This is so misleading to everyone. Just do the best you can and don't worry about ratings. TIPS GREAT! Tag, You're it.






















Also the stats for top drivers are different even though these come from two partners in the same city for the same week. It's just a scam!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Only 29/41 5 stars is pretty bad...my 2 cents. But I see your point..


----------



## D Driver (Jan 25, 2015)

Ratings are a farce, in London I am 92% 5 star on 60 trips but I'm currentmy 4.74 this week as some drinks clearing their screen days after the ride have given 1 somewhere. Try to do a good job and u get all the shit. Someone cut my leather seat on my mercedes too. Didn't see it till after the weekend so no recourse for me ..


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

CJ ASLAN said:


> Only 29/41 5 stars is pretty bad...my 2 cents. But I see your point..


CJ: Your point about the 29/41 is noted and there is a most interesting explanation for it. This was the first week that the driver started adjusting the ratings of pax based on tipping. 29 of the 41 of the pax tipped, the other 12 did not. The only explanation is that the pax must have waited some time before rating the driver - and they were able to see their rating had changed - and rated the driver poorly in retaliation. I have a years worth of ratings and this is the first time that a ratio like that has ever presented itself. The question is now.. what is more valuable, the ratings or the tips. This post reveals much more after further evaluation. Very interesting, indeed.


----------



## centralFLFuber (Nov 21, 2014)

ratings are just another "scam" Fuber Revenue Stream cuz they want you to pay them $100 bucks to become reactivated after they deactivate you for low ratings...what a crook of BS


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> CJ: Your point about the 29/41 is noted and there is a most interesting explanation for it. This was the first week that the driver started adjusting the ratings of pax based on tipping. 29 of the 41 of the pax tipped, the other 12 did not. The only explanation is that the pax must have waited some time before rating the driver - and they were able to see their rating had changed - and rated the driver poorly in retaliation. I have a years worth of ratings and this is the first time that a ratio like that has ever presented itself. The question is now.. what is more valuable, the ratings or the tips. This post reveals much more after further evaluation. Very interesting, indeed.


I don't think pax can see their own ratings.


----------



## MrsUberJax (Sep 2, 2014)

Chicago-Uber, if you are correct, and I think you are, I agree that the 29/41 driver's performance is unacceptable and will need an attitude adjustment.

Regardless it is just so disheartening to see two drivers from the same city driving on the same platform for the exact same period of time being fed erroneous or manufactured information. 

It's hard not to be affected by this information - regardless we will check our attitude at the door and Uber On!


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

MrsUberJax said:


> Chicago-Uber, if you are correct, and I think you are, I agree that the 29/41 driver's performance is unacceptable and will need an attitude adjustment.
> 
> Regardless it is just so disheartening to see two drivers from the same city driving on the same platform for the exact same period of time being fed erroneous or manufactured information.
> 
> It's hard not to be affected by this information - regardless we will check our attitude at the door and Uber On!


Yeah passengers cannot see there own ratings. When I rate a passenger, it is solely not based on a tip factor, but more on the lines of if they were cool or just obnoxious with the requests. Did they make me wait? Did they ask how I was doing? Were they answering my questions with one line answers? Do they appreciate what we are providing for them?

If someone gives me the slightest bit of attitude, I make sure to reflect that in how I rate them. Here's how I gauge my ratings:

1-3* Shitty client - shitty attitude - made me wait - gives me wrong directions and backfires at ME - any complaints about my car
4-5* Avg client - Good attitude and overall a decent person in my books (takes me 2 mins to gauge the passenger) - Polite and thankful - oh and of course, the people who tip are generally nicer people, so they get an automatic 5* from me.

I now take the diligence to explain how shitty UberX rates are and how drivers are not making any money. I also like to start advising them that the tip is no where included in our fare. We do not make tips but they are ALWAYS APPRECIATED. I tried the "Hey tips are great, otherwise mileage sucks" trick, no tip - but only 1 trial. I will keep pushing that and educate these riders. I drive for UberPlus and I never get out the car to open the door, provide water, mints, or anything of that nature, all for what? Why go the extra mile when 95% of the time, you wont even get a tip you're pushing for. A ****en dollar or two, with these shitty rates, could go a long way...if people only knew.


----------



## melwhite (Jun 26, 2016)

your rating scale makes sense, and it is good you are savy enough to stick up for your own dignity. but once you rate a rider, which you have to do before you can close it out, the driver is probably more often than not the first to rate. If a passenger who may deserve a poor rating sees your rating, than out of vindictiveness the rider will figure out that a recent driver rated them bad and will respond in kind. yes? no? I mean the rider really has the power when comes to a driver's longevity with the company.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya but the 4.21 says Above Average and the 4.71 says below average. These kuckle heads can't get anything right.

Those are only for one week. It's the over all 500 trips that matter.

Oh but it says "She was great and would ride you again." Oh wait,....

https://uberpeople.net/threads/someone-deleted-there-account-or-was-kick-off.84086/


----------

